# Dodge Challenger



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Having several vehicles such as a 2005 GTO, 2007 Jeep Wrangler Sahara, 2006 Harley VROD Night ROD, 2007 Honda Repsol CBR1000RR, 1978 Kawasaki KZ1000 Z1R and a 1988 Chevy Pick up, you can tell I spend a lot of time at car and bike dealers, I was at the Jeep Dealer yesterday and we started talking about the new Challenger , I was told that when the Challenger comes out it will have the 6.1 liter engine but as a option you will be able to get the 392 C.I Hemi which produces 525 HP at the crank shaft and over 465 HP at the rear..sounds like a killer to me. I am thinking about getting one more car in the next year or so..I do know that it will NOT be a RUSTANG of any kind, it will be either the next generation GTO, Camaro or the Challenger


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dizzy1 said:


> it will be either the next generation GTO, Camaro or the Challenger


*What next generation GTO? *


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a Camaro LS1, but the new Camaro looks like a spaceship. They should have gone more conservative on it, more like GTO. WHO even knows what a GTO is on the road? I've talked to countless friends who like cars and barely know what one looks like...its nice to be that well hidden while driving such a machine.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

*challenger*

what I mean by next generation GTO,, if GM brings it back


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

When I was looking for a replacement car mutiple people told me to wait for the Challenger. I didnt want to wait a year, and needed some kind of transportation then.

Challenger looks good, from pictures, will see when in person. I think it will have that Mustang feel to it, where it looks cool, until you seen 4 of them in the last 3 miles. 

Buying one for the 1st 1-6 months wouldnt have been an option since I expect demand and price gouging like the Mustang had and some models of the still have.


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

Taxman said:


> When I was looking for a replacement car mutiple people told me to wait for the Challenger. I didnt want to wait a year, and needed some kind of transportation then.
> 
> Challenger looks good, from pictures, will see when in person. I think it will have that Mustang feel to it, where it looks cool, until you seen 4 of them in the last 3 miles.
> 
> Buying one for the 1st 1-6 months wouldnt have been an option since I expect demand and price gouging like the Mustang had and some models of the still have.


You won't have to worry about that... they're only producing 2,000 Challengers in the first year in the R/T trim, and less in the SRT8.

Expected ADM on them is anywhere from $10k all the way up to $20k, so that will limit the buyers as well.

And the dealer is not correct....

R/T will have the current 6.1's that are in the current SRT8 line of LX models, and will be mated to a 5 speed manual transmission.

The SRT8 will be the 6.4 engine, and only numbers on that are estimated. Rumor is about 525hp or so, but it could be more. The SRT8 is also rumored to have the option of either the 5 speed manual, or the autostick, but that has not been confirmed.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

*challenger*

the 392 CI hemi is available right now as a crate motor,,and after several phone calls to different dealers I was told they samething. The factory said this motor will be offered as a high dollar option


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> the 392 CI hemi is available right now as a crate motor,,and after several phone calls to different dealers I was told they samething. The factory said this motor will be offered as a high dollar option


It's a consideration for a different version, I can't recall the name but they have been showing it. It was initially shown in a red/white/blue paint scheme, and they just changed it to all black because they got poor response to the patriotic theme.

It's like Rally Sport or something.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

*challenger*

They will have a limited edition which is painted in the same color's as the old SOX & Martin drag race team,, I was told this one with the 525 HP hemi will be around $38,000.00.. Not bad at all


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've read the same stuff, about 34 G for the 6.1 Litre and about 38 (more likely 40 or a little more, for the monster 500+HP). You wanna know what's sad? The June Car and Driver has a 4 way shootout between the Audi TT, Mazda RX-8, Nissan 350Z, and Ford Shelby GT (a mildy (319 HP) souped up version of the stock GT Mustang with a ugly fake spoiler on it and a silly signed dash with Shelby's name going across the middle in cursive). Anyways, the Mustang finished dead last in the comparo, AND, drumroll.......as tested price was $39,000 for a car with 319 HP that only weighs 200 pounds less then us (curb weight 3540). One other interesting fact......the curb weight on the Challenger (and it doesn't say RT or SRT8) is 4100 lbs!!!!!!!, The numbers I saw were 0-60 in 4.5 seconds, 1/4 mile at 13.1, and top speed of 176, not far off the GTO at all. Again, I don't know which Hemi those numbers were posted for, hopefully for Mopar's sake it is the 6.1, otherwise the new top dog Challenger SRT8 will just be another Mustang GT500.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

*challenger*

I don't know what Dodge will do, but one thing I know for sure, with the GTO, you get the biggest bang for the dollar, nothing in the 25 to 35,000.00 price range comes anywhere near our street killer


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> I've read the same stuff, about 34 G for the 6.1 Litre and about 38 (more likely 40 or a little more, for the monster 500+HP). You wanna know what's sad? The June Car and Driver has a 4 way shootout between the Audi TT, Mazda RX-8, Nissan 350Z, and Ford Shelby GT (a mildy (319 HP) souped up version of the stock GT Mustang with a ugly fake spoiler on it and a silly signed dash with Shelby's name going across the middle in cursive). Anyways, the Mustang finished dead last in the comparo, AND, drumroll.......as tested price was $39,000 for a car with 319 HP that only weighs 200 pounds less then us (curb weight 3540). One other interesting fact......the curb weight on the Challenger (and it doesn't say RT or SRT8) is 4100 lbs!!!!!!!, The numbers I saw were 0-60 in 4.5 seconds, 1/4 mile at 13.1, and top speed of 176, not far off the GTO at all. Again, I don't know which Hemi those numbers were posted for, hopefully for Mopar's sake it is the 6.1, otherwise the new top dog Challenger SRT8 will just be another Mustang GT500.


It must have been the 6.1 because the SRT engine final setup has not been determined yet. I know that they have even looked at a supercharger, but it may not happen.

Here's some video of the new crate motor powered on turning 11.53 at 114mph: http://www.lxforums.com/board/showthread.php?t=62621


----------

